# My 3rd place (sigh!) January throwdown entry



## hoser (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, here I am firmly entrenched in third place.
First of all, my congrats to the winners...WOW! everybody brought their A game to this one. 

Well, without further ado....my entry was created shortly after doing up a batch of "Dudestrami" and hit me while making a Reuben sandwich.

I took some of the strami, chopped it up, mixed with caraway seed, chopped kraut, some garlic, shredded gruyere cheese and thousand islands dressing. Smoked the portobellos first for an hour, then stuffed them and back on to melt the cheese in. 

Here's the play by play


Mix it all up well


Toss the caps in EVOO, and smoke em till tender



Pull the caps out, stuff em up, and top with the gruyere...then back in the smoke.


Pull them out, garnish with a little flair, and hope for the best

Thanks to all who gave me a vote, and even more to all who bothered to stop by and check out the Qview


----------



## bbally (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice work on the appetizers.  Cool idea.

Don't sigh on third place...... I only got two votes and one was mine, I assume the other person clicked the wrong thing and could not get the moderators to reset it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Good job


----------



## hoser (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL...at least you tried my friend...you had enough cajones to take a shot at it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

It was a great dish, thanks for the how to post...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome  job !!!  Points are well deserved !!!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 7, 2010)

I really liked the idea. Great Q-View!


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Great looking dish, no one is a loser that entered, your all winners.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to try these.  I love a good Rueben.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 7, 2010)

i thought the play on the samich was a good one......and  good presentation too.


----------

